# I ordered it....



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

.... Pheobie's diaper. It should be here today. Tracking says "out for delivery" yay! She now will have a diaper to wear to go along with her diamond studded leg band. That's Pheobie for you, the silkie diva. Lol pics to come...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Pheobie's gonna love ya for this one!  You'll have to take video when she first has it on. I did when I put one of those apron jackets on Lilah. It was hilarious. Poor girl finally gave up and would have nothing to do with me - she was so mad. lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Really? I have got her a small puppy dress that would fit great for chickens. But, it was too big. I never tried another yet lol. It reminds me of putting a shirt on a cat. They either freeze and fall over or freak out.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay for you! I just bought three more diapers! I love them now all I need is the diamond leg band! : )


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Robo, we put a sweater on our cat once and your right they freeze! Refuse to stand or sit. They just drop on the floor! It was pretty funny but after awhile you could tell she was getting mad and we took it off!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

realsis said:


> Yay for you! I just bought three more diapers! I love them now all I need is the diamond leg band! : )


Where do you get yours from? Does yours have the plastic inserts for easier cleaning?



kaufranc said:


> Robo, we put a sweater on our cat once and your right they freeze! Refuse to stand or sit. They just drop on the floor! It was pretty funny but after awhile you could tell she was getting mad and we took it off!


Yes, it's pretty funny. But, poor thing for the kitty lol

Well, mail came. I was so anxious to open it ad try it on Pheobie. Turns out it is way too small for her. Sad, cause I waited so long. I have measured correctly and ordered the size needed but its way too small. I think they sent the wrong size cause its not even close fitting its way off! But here's the pattern I got.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

:-(........


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a bummer! I was hoping I was going to see a pic of Pheobie with her new digs on. =(


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That poor chicken. And good luck with washing her and changing her diaper yuck.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tell her that soccerchicken12 said good luck with the dipper!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> That poor chicken. And good luck with washing her and changing her diaper yuck.


You and I were thinking along the same line.

On a side note: When you change her/ washing her, make sure she is not chilled.

Best of luck!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It has plastic easy to wash inserts. It all goes in the pouch there is no need to wipe/clean the chicken. Lol and it's fashionable!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you got a new one ?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

No. I have been busy with a new job and all. I didn't even send it in for an exchange yet. Thanks for replying I actually totally forgot, till reading your reply. Lol


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new job! Well just keep us posted.


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

Love it! I want more piccys!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I will, when I get around to getting the right size. Lol


----------

